
Clojure/spec-alpha2 – Schema and select - based2
https://github.com/clojure/spec-alpha2/wiki/Schema-and-select
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/b71gnn/schema_and_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/b71gnn/schema_and_select/)

